# nerves frayed



## donewithit (Apr 7, 2010)

I posted a while back about when to end child support..well that last money was delivered for July 1st..I am stressing over the blow up that I know is coming on Aug 1st...although she was warned..I know she still thinks my hubby will cave..I am soooo stressed. 

It is not about NOT wanting to support our son from hubbys first marriage..I already support the other son ..he lives here..we feed him..he has no rent..and he is in his 20s with a full time job..SO. she can deal with the other one who will not go to school...and has never had a job..other that the one I gave him..which he quit after less than a month of only working sat sun mornings..

oooooyyyy....help. anyone got a glass of wine or something?? lol. jk.
thanks for letting me vent
Lynn


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Cheers! lol

I probably don't understand your child support laws there. I can't see why your nerves would be frayed. It sounds as though the son is old enough to be on his own.


----------

